# I got a job at party city



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So this is fun! I haven't made this little money in years. Half the pay and half the hours as my previous job, but its the sacrifice I had to make to finally graduate! Since I love Halloween though, it should be fun!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats JD!

Darn I was hoping they would call my son in for a job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats and have a good time!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Evil Queen said:


> Congrats JD!
> 
> Darn I was hoping they would call my son in for a job.


all the locations are ramping up their hiring right now. if he hasn't already he should go in to give the manager a resume. they love the personal interaction!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, he has put in an app but he's only 17 and hasn't worked before so no resume. Which store will you be working at?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

are the hours flexible? I might want to work at one I love those stores!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the hire. It's fun to be around all that wonderful stuff all day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sometimes ya just gotta bite the bullet and work someplace where you get an employee discount on Halloween stuff


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats on the new jobbie job I was going to work one of the halloween stores but a different job presented itself


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

hey EQ I don't think its really the resume, but rather just the fact that he went to talk to the manager. 
I am working at the Elk Grove location on Laguna.

I think it should be fun...and employee discount!!!
thanks for the congrats all!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

My son applied at Arden so maybe there's still hope.

Have a great time!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How much of an employee discount do you get?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That does sound like fun and yeah.....DISCOUNT!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i wanted to work there too, but i didn't know if they would be willing to let me off on halloween night. congrats on the job!


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

My daughter starts there on Friday(Western NY). She doesn't know the discount yet though. I can't wait until she starts, and it will be nice to have first dibs on the after halloween sale items. I am so happy! For her I mean. Happy for her, not me. It's all about the kids...right?


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

my discount is 30%

but it does suck that I do NOT get Halloween off! I can wiggle my way in with the manager between now and then to get a early shift that day though!


----------

